# Large anterior abdominal wall mass



## Shirleybala (May 6, 2009)

Hello:
Can we code it as muscle biopsy 20206    

Large anterior abdominal wall mass.  Referred for ultrasound
      guided core biopsy, rule out sarcoma versus lymphoma versus
      metastatic disease.

     On physical examination, there is a large protuberant very firm
      mass arising from the upper anterior abdominal wall.  The site was
      prepped and draped in usual sterile manner and locally
      anesthetized with 1% lidocaine.  Under real-time ultrasound
      guidance a 17-gauge guiding needle was advanced into the lesion.
      An image was stored and documented for the medical record.

      A total of 5 coaxial 18-gauge core biopsies were obtained, two
      placed in formalin and 3 placed in RPMI.  Touch prep was reviewed
      with the attending pathologist confirming lesional tissue.

      At the end of the procedure the needle was removed and hemostasis
      achieved with manual compression.  A sterile dressing was applied.
      The patient tolerated the procedure well, left prominent stable
      condition.

      Impression:

      Ultrasound guided core biopsy large protuberant anterior abdominal
      mass, 18-gauge core 5 passes.  No immediate complications.  Final
      pathology results pending.


----------

